# Is the cold actually bad for your knees?



## bonker (20 Sep 2012)

No urban myths or smart arse comments please just expert advice.

Is cycling in the cold actually bad for your knees or is it purely an individual choice?


----------



## G2EWS (20 Sep 2012)

Hi Bonker,

Not a medic and don't know the facts.

I believe that if you have a problem with your knees then you are likely to suffer more in the cold. Hence why people with various ailments such as arthritis fare better in warmer climes.

If your knees are healthy then I somehow doubt it will make much difference.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LosingFocus (20 Sep 2012)

I was asking Gaz about this on twitter...

https://twitter.com/cyclegaz/statuses/241452225778561024


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Sep 2012)

I change to three quarters in the autumn that cover the knees then full longs in the winter.


----------



## GrasB (20 Sep 2012)

My physio is always begging people who do outdoor sports to cover their knees up when it gets much bellow 15C. They always see a rise of people coming in with minor knee problems when the day time temps start peeking not much above 10C. This is despite less people actually out there running, cycling, etc, in winter.

I also let my power meter v's perceived effort (PE) do the talking. Depending on my PE I can be losing 20% power due to not keeping my legs properly warm. So that means fleeced lycra over my knees from 15C down & keeping my knees covered until over 20C.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (20 Sep 2012)

Very interesting thread this, especially the post from GrasB. I've always tried to keep my above-the-knee shorts on for as long as possible at this time of year, but now I'm seriously considering breaking out the 3/4 length ones early. A serious question though - if my baggy shorts cover my knees, is that enough, or should I be looking at something lycra-ish and more fitting? Bearing in mind that I'm a weekday commuter cyclist and just wear normal(ish) clothes that is.


----------



## GrasB (20 Sep 2012)

Depends how much cool air gets to your knees. If you've got shorter 3/4 length shorts which a very loose around the hem then you may find that the cold air just gets directly to the knee. But if they're long & are quite close to your leg then you should be okay. Basically if your knees feel cool then you probably need more insulation.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (20 Sep 2012)

GrasB said:


> Depends how much cool air gets to your knees. If you've got shorter 3/4 length shorts which a very loose around the hem then you may find that the cold air just gets directly to the knee. But if they're long & are quite close to your leg then you should be okay. Basically if your knees feel cool then you probably need more insulation.


 
That makes sense. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Sep 2012)

My knees have had a bash or two, and old age is creeping up on them (they're 86 years old now, between them, and there's a fair few thousand miles on 'em). 

I can assure you that if I don't keep them warm, they hurt! That chimes with what G2EWS says.

As Baz Luhrman says, look after your knees; you'll miss them when they're gone. They may not give trouble while you're young and unblemished, but, like many skeletal things, the damage is done when you're young and you don't notice. You start noticing later in life, and then it's too late to do anything about it. Few people have such lovely knees they need to be on show all the time. If in doubt, cover them up, I say.


----------

